# Taliban Says it Will Open Schools in Afghanistan



## GAP (21 Jan 2007)

Taliban Says it Will Open Schools in Afghanistan   
21 January 2007 | 13:58 | FOCUS News Agency 
Article Link

Kandahar. The Taliban movement said Sunday it will open schools in areas under its control, despite waging an insurgency that last year saw scores of attacks on Afghanistan's students. 
A spokesman told AFP the schools would open this year and follow a curriculum used during the 1996-2001 rule of the Taliban government. 
"From March to July this year, the Taliban movement will open all the schools in the districts under their control," the man identifying himself as Taliban political spokesman Abdul Hai Mutmayn said in a statement read over the telephone. 
"In the schools, all the textbooks and subjects which were being taught under the Taliban government will be taught. This will cost one million dollars and the Taliban movement will pay for that." 
The spokesman did not say which districts were involved. "There are lots of districts in southern and southeastern Afghanistan where the government has no presence and we are in control," he said. 
Taliban claims to control certain far-flung areas of Afghanistan are dismissed by military officials, who say they are only able to assert a presence for brief periods before being removed. 
The movement regularly uses propaganda and threats in its campaign. 
The Taliban government destroyed Afghanistan's already war-shattered education system. 
It prevented girls from going to school and women from working, which meant most teachers had to give up their jobs. 
Lessons were focused on the Taliban's extremist version of Islam. 
Since it was toppled, the group has launched scores of bomb and arson attacks on schools, destroying many. 
Education Minister Mohammad Hanif Atmar said in August suspected Taliban attacks had killed at least 41 teachers and students in the previous 12 months, and security concerns had forced 208 schools to close. 
Educating Afghanistan's mostly illiterate population is a priority for the new government, but not for many rural Afghans struggling to get by, especially where girls are concerned. 
More on link


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (21 Jan 2007)

I think this is a great id...................hey!, ..did a pig just fly past??


----------



## vonGarvin (21 Jan 2007)

Very interesting.  Seems as though Timmy is trying to wage his own war of "hearts and minds".  Should be interesting to see the spin on this throughout the msm.


----------



## Yrys (21 Jan 2007)

I wonder where they will get the teachers...
If they really put that money in schools, at least
it won't be spend in arms (even if the schools
 will be recruitment ground).


----------



## George Wallace (21 Jan 2007)

The same place they get teachers for their "schools" in Pakistan.  

Question is what classes will they specialize in?  Suicide Bombing 101?


----------



## NL_engineer (21 Jan 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Question is what classes will they specialize in?  Suicide Bombing 101?



After the live practice, there is one left dumbass that is able to hurt our guys  ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Jan 2007)

1)  Anyone seen anything about, oh, I don't know, GIRLS being allowed to attend?

2)  Like insurgent-wanna-be-totalitarian-gov'ts in the past and elsewhere, promise them what they want, then take it away once they're in power.

A few more details from Associated Press and Reuters.


----------



## GUNS (21 Jan 2007)

Good Morning Children,

First off, would all female's leave the classroom.

Today's lesson will be on the RPG.

Tomorrow will be very exciting as we learn how to make an IED.

And for you older children, you will learn how to strap on explosives.


----------



## westie048 (22 Jan 2007)

Hey that can all be done in one lesson. Not like they have no know how to do it more then once.





 :skull:


----------



## RHFC_piper (22 Jan 2007)

They want to teach the same lessons the Taliban taught during their regime...  Anyone read I is for infidel?  Specifically how the Taliban set up lessons?

Spelling books had words like; Jihad, Matyr, Infidel (thus the title).  All lessons revolve around conflict, fighting, Killing, etc. Most of which were directed towards the Russians.

So when you ask;


			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> Question is what classes will they specialize in?  Suicide Bombing 101?



Chances are 'YES'.

The Taliban (before becoming the 'official government') set up schools all over Afghanistan and Pakistan (especially during the Russian occupation) to mould fine young muslims into freedom fighters and martyrs.

The same thing is going on right now in the Isreal.  Children are being taught hate, mostly because of the social environment, but it seems to be the same deal here.


----------



## westie048 (22 Jan 2007)

Man and I thought the homework I got was hard when I went to school, we can all guess what kind of homework will come of this. 





 :skull:


----------



## RHFC_piper (22 Jan 2007)

westie048 said:
			
		

> Man and I thought the homework I got was hard when I went to school, we can all guess what kind of homework will come of this.



"If a Jihadist leaves the cave at 12:00pm, traveling at 45 Kph, in a white Toyota with new tires, thats slouching to one side with the weight of 12 155mm dud rounds, and a Infidel convoy is traveling towards the Jihadist at 60Kph, down the middle of the road, From KAF, When will the Jihadist become a Martyr?"


I think the 'homework' is something you can only do once and it's a 'pass/fail' assignment.


----------



## westie048 (22 Jan 2007)

I wonder if the school would have any grad's? Cause I am guessing the turn over rate would be high. nothing like the teacher having to learn a whole bunch of new names every day. But then maybe they wouldn't care about remembering your name. Also, for a school like this, do you think the students could say they didn't finish their "homework" cause they were sick?



 :skull:


----------



## Marauder (23 Jan 2007)

Hey, that's a camel's ass sticker Dad can be proud of.... "My Eldest of Twelve Sons Is On The Martyr's Roll at Dirka Dirka Prep Academy".... or however you spell it in 7th Century hadji.


----------



## GUNS (23 Jan 2007)

Class reunions will be out of the question. 

Class pictures will be found under the "Obituary" section of the local paper.


----------



## glock17 (23 Jan 2007)

I wish my Grad party had included 72 virgins........... ;D

It's a Joke folks, no offence intended


----------



## Yrys (23 Jan 2007)

None taking.

But I heard from (some, not all) males friends that virgins are a pain in an ass,
so you have a bizarre wish.

Mmmm, what about also  72 Playgirls boys or Chippendales (HA! ) , to 
satisfied all taste ?   ;D


----------



## glock17 (23 Jan 2007)

Whatever turns your crank buddy...


----------



## glock17 (23 Jan 2007)

Ooops, sorry  Miss, er ....whatever, the other boot won't fit in my mouth right now... :-X


----------



## westie048 (23 Jan 2007)

Well the jokes we can do from this are end less. I do like the Camel sticker one, that had me going pretty good. But hey everyone deserves an education is that not what we are trying to help with over there, I mean this will teach them all about colors, like red wire with red. Maybe sesame(sp) street can get in on this, talk about the word of the day, and the Count could count to the number 72 and do that dumb laugh in between. I mean think what they would say when they see socks talking on TV. 



 :skull:


----------



## vonGarvin (23 Jan 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Mmmm, what about also  72 Playgirls boys or Chippendales (HA! ) , to
> satisfied all taste ?   ;D


The only problem with that is that the Taliban are not exactly what I would call an equal opportunity employer!


So, you'll have to rely upon "decadent" western (occidental) culture to provide for you 


Enjoy!


----------



## zipperhead_cop (24 Jan 2007)

I wonder if they will have a French language terrorist seperate school board?  And when their jihadists aren't getting to kill themselves on "the good" targets, will they threaten to go independant?   ;D


----------



## baudspeed (24 Jan 2007)

The idea of the taliban opening up a school, and somehow working it out politcaly that it can share its 'beleif' scares me to the core. These are the same group that drag 'progressive' teachers out of the class rooms and execute them in front of the students all the while yelling 'god is good, god is great'(i am citing this from some books i have read, not from experiences i have seen ,so take that for what its worth). My worry is that on a political front, NATO might be forced to view this as a 'middle ground' and a compromise due to popular media.
Maybe i just read too much *shrug*


----------



## geo (24 Jan 2007)

Lostcargo,
What you have to consider is the material the TB intend to teach to the town's people.
They will teach the Koran and only the Koran - and how they interpret the words of the prophet.  This is more like "Bible school" ... and the women aren't about to be invited to attend... at least not anytime soon.

Nope - not a compromise


----------



## portcullisguy (24 Jan 2007)

...And even if girls _were_ allowed to go to school, you can bet they'd be in the full burkas and learning only religious subjects, such as how to be a good wife (or at least, one of four).


----------



## zipperhead_cop (24 Jan 2007)

portcullisguy said:
			
		

> ...And even if girls _were_ allowed to go to school, you can bet they'd be in the full burkas and learning only religious subjects, such as how to be a good wife (or at least, one of four).



Mmm, no.  I think that any school is out for them other than the school of Rock-Upside-Yer-Head P.S.


----------



## youravatar (25 Jan 2007)

now now zipperhead. we want independence before martyrdom.


----------



## sober_ruski (25 Jan 2007)

glock17 said:
			
		

> I wish my Grad party had included 72 virgins........... ;D
> 
> It's a Joke folks, no offence intended



My grad party at high school did... it was not fun.


----------



## geo (25 Jan 2007)

SR... Is that's because there were still 72 virgins after the party?


----------



## sober_ruski (25 Jan 2007)

They were never fun anyways  :boring:


----------



## Old Sweat (25 Jan 2007)

He's annoyed because 36 of the virgins after the prom were boys.


----------



## sober_ruski (25 Jan 2007)

ouch, that hurts  ;D
Lets just say a month preceding grad was a wake up call for me and leave it at that.


----------

